
The fastest way to remove crap from your system… Is to put no crap in - mat-mcloughlin
http://mat-mcloughlin.net/2014/05/26/the-fastest-way-to-remove-crap-from-your-system-is-to-put-no-crap-in-your-system/#.U4NgUZtJIz1.hackernews
======
wpietri
I'm 100% behind this view.

I think there are times when you really do need to rush. E.g., major
production issue, or major world event that needs immediate response. In that
case, I'm willing to take on technical debt with the explicit commitment that
the debt gets paid down as soon at the emergency is past.

The problem with that approach is that so many companies run in a state of
permanent emergency. Supremely important urgent thing A is immediately
followed by B, C, and D. Of course, those are all just normal requests that
people are freaking out about. Which means that when a true emergency happens,
everybody's too mired in fake emergencies and technical debt to respond well.

~~~
mat-mcloughlin
I agree, like to call this firefighting development :D

